# Central Pa



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyone who has work within' 50 miles of Hershey Pa. looking to sub out some work let me know. I have 2 commercial accounts to service and then I'm free to sub. Gave notice to my big contract today that no more service due to non payment. The guys a real ass. My cell # is 717 580 8066 thanx


----------

